# Is ski season done once spring skiing starts?



## dlague (Mar 11, 2013)

I was talking about skiing into April and our son chimed in stating that the ski season is done!  From his point of view, all of the best days of February are over and what is left will either be super soft wet snow or snow that has frozen and not carveable.  Keep in mind he does not ski groomers unless he has to!

The tough part of spring is the fact the the most challenging terrain goes first and by April we are left with easy blues or greens for the most part.  While I will take anything just to keep going, he does not want to go any more since it is so boring!  He will do pond skims!  BTW, he is also not an early season skier since nothing is in the woods or on steeper chutes!

So how many see ski season as January to early March and how many will ski in November through May if they can?

I, for one, will ski in May if there is something open!  If not, then Tucks!


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Is my life over because I'm turning 50?

Hardly... It's over when it's over...


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm an October to June skier. As far as I'm concerned, spring skiing is a whole different ball game. There's skiing in the heart of winter and there's spring skiing. Skiing in corn snow, in a t-shirt and girl watching on the porch. I'll ski the resorts until the last lift stops spinning in May then hike for turns until no turns can be had on Mt. Washington in June.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 11, 2013)

dlague said:


> I was talking about skiing into April and our son chimed in stating that the ski season is done!  From his point of view, all of the best days of February are over and what is left will either be super soft wet snow or snow that has frozen and not carveable.  Keep in mind he does not ski groomers unless he has to!
> 
> The tough part of spring is the fact the the most challenging terrain goes first and by April we are left with easy blues or greens for the most part.  While I will take anything just to keep going, he does not want to go any more since it is so boring!  He will do pond skims!  BTW, he is also not an early season skier since nothing is in the woods or on steeper chutes!
> 
> ...



First it will snow again.  At least one more big dump.  While I partly agree with your son, especially the refreezing part after an early thaw like we're experiencing now, some of the best skiing is usually in March.  April (and hopefully May) skiing is definitely spring mode.  Not the best time (think beer and burger on the hill) but definitely better than no skiing !


----------



## crank (Mar 11, 2013)

+1 on above.  I too have a gut feeling that we will get one more big dump.  I remember one year back in the mid '80s Vt, NH and Maine  got about 3' of snow right around St. Patty's day.  I skied Sugarloaf mid-april - 100% open and Tuckermans Ravine in late May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2013)

One of the best powder days I ever had was about 4-5 years ago on April 5 at the Loaf. Almost 3 ft fell overnight & there was no wind so the snow stayed were it fell. The best part was nobody was there because unless you were staying on the mountain you couldn't get there.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2013)

dlague said:


> I was talking about skiing into April and our son chimed in stating that the ski season is done! From his point of view, all of the best days of February are over and what is left will either be super soft wet snow or snow that has frozen and not carveable. Keep in mind he does not ski groomers unless he has to!
> 
> The tough part of spring is the fact the the most challenging terrain goes first and by April we are left with easy blues or greens for the most part. While I will take anything just to keep going, he does not want to go any more since it is so boring! He will do pond skims! BTW, he is also not an early season skier since nothing is in the woods or on steeper chutes!
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that spring skiing is for the diehards, when the mountains bump up.

Bring your son to Wildcat anytime in April, and see if he gets bored.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I was under the impression that spring skiing is for the diehards, when the mountains bump up.



Last year Killington groomed Superstar top to bottom on the Fri. before they closed Sun. April 22. I was there.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2013)

Skiing in spring? What's wrong with you people!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2013)

dlague said:


> The tough part of spring is the fact the the most challenging terrain goes first and by April we are left with easy blues or greens for the most part.



This couldn't be further from the truth.  It's the opposite at most areas that remain open late into spring.


----------



## Angus (Mar 11, 2013)

ski December, January and February to get ready for March, April and May.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 11, 2013)

This past weekend I skied at Mount Snow.  Every trail had excellent coverage, the trees were supurb, and it was nearly 50 degrees.  So, no, spring skiing doesn't mean all the harder trails are closed.  But, I do prefer to ski when the temperature is below freezing.  Some people like true winter skiing better than spring skiing.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.  It's the opposite at most areas that remain open late into spring.


Exactly. Green circle terrain and lower intermediate terrain always melt out first. 

Many skiers might suggest that the season is only just really beginning in March.

I've had numerous spring skiing days that were better than powder days.

You have to be more selective of what days you ski. Conditions will be rather poor during spring skiing if the temperature and sun exposure are not sufficient to soften the snow. However, it always snows in March and April so there is still powder to be had.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 11, 2013)

What do kids know?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

All I know is the two days of spring conditions at my favorite place this past weekend, was probably some of the best snow days for me this year.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

Sugarbush more often than not closes with Steins. Killington closes with Superstar. If you love bumps there is no better time!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sugarbush more often than not closes with Steins. Killington closes with Superstar. If you love bumps there is no better time!




Bumps are so sweet in the spring, I can even ski them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Killington closes with Superstar. If you love bumps there is no better time!


April 21, 2012

And to think this was groomed the day before.

They've blown a ton more snow this year than last.


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 11, 2013)

Spring skiing is more my pace.  Moguls, soft snow, sunny afternoons, light crowds, bbq, beer, babes, bring it.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 11, 2013)

I love spring skiing. It's the best time to learn bumps + there's warm weather. I hate ice too.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 11, 2013)

Spring is bump skiing for me. I also tend to do a little park skiing since the snow is soft.


----------



## abc (Mar 11, 2013)

dlague said:


> The tough part of spring is the fact the the most challenging terrain goes first and by April we are left with easy blues or greens for the most part.


That's your problem right there! As mentioned:


deadheadskier said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth. It's the opposite at most areas that remain open late into spring.



And, 


> While I will take anything just to keep going, he does not want to go any more since it is so boring! He will do pond skims! BTW, he is also not an early season skier since nothing is in the woods or on steeper chutes


You mention woods and chutes but not bumps? Bumps grow in spring! 

Unless of course, he's so good at bumps he can straightline it so it's "boring" for him. Is he? A skiing god?


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 11, 2013)

ski season is over when the last of the snow melts. im trying to figure out where im going to hit and when in the coming weeks.


----------



## KevinF (Mar 11, 2013)

First, if you can't find a way to challenge yourself on groomed terrain, then you have much left to learn.

Second, I wish more people had the attitude that skiing in the spring sucks.  Less lift lines = more laps for me.  :-D


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2013)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor...


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Mar 11, 2013)

My kids are welcome to park themselves in the lodge with a computer, but I'll be out until there's nothing left to be had. Then I'll cry, drink boat drinks, start counting down days until November and contemplating trips to Chile.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 11, 2013)

I loved the, "What the F happened to you?", looks I got today when I showed up looking like a red raccoon. 8)

Blockbuster at Platty was sublime yesterday. It did, however, kick my ass. I hobbled through work today, hey, I'm no Spring chicken, no pun intended, but what the hell, and I'm carrying a few extra lbs along for the ride. :wink: 

Love Spring skiing, I can dilude myself into thinking I can ski bumps, any additional "scenery" is icing on the cake.


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I loved the, "What the F happened to you?", looks I got today when I showed up looking like a red raccoon. 8)
> 
> Blockbuster at Platty was sublime yesterday. It did, however, kick my ass. I hobbled through work today, hey, I'm no Spring chicken, no pun intended, but what the hell, and I'm carrying a few extra lbs along for the ride. :wink:
> 
> Love Spring skiing, I can dilude myself into thinking I can ski bumps, any additional "scenery" is icing on the cake.



It's your namesake....and I can attest first hand!  :beer::beer:


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> Is my life over because I'm turning 50?
> 
> Hardly... It's over when it's over...



+1


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2013)

I am glad to see that I am in the majority here!  My son suspected that I would be!  Lots of great input and insight!  So, I wasn't sayng that mountains are shutting down more difficult terrain in March, I was talking more about mid April to late April.  In fact some resort close with good snow left!  BTW, Jay Peak has kept Haynes open into May the last few years.  We skied it on Mother's Day!  I think resorts like Killington, Jay Peak, Stowe, Sunday River, Sugarloaf and the likes are good at keeping a variety open.  I was talking to another friend of mine and their kids are also done for the season.  What is that?  

The trails that are available in spring are in his mind the easier trails, he is no ski god but loves hucking of things, tree skiing and the chutes at Jay.  He also feels that too many ski areas close trials before there time is really up.  Oh and he can ski the bumps but bump skiing is not his thing.

In any case I love spring skiing and making runs with just a single layer (t-shirts and shorts even) and hanging on the deck, the spring skiing parties etc.  It is sad to see the mountains fade away the past winters fun.  Spring skiing in my opinion is the celebration of the season past so I enjoy the hell out of it!  My wife and I will also ski until the cows come out, so we are with every one here!  We are also the type to hit up Killington on opening weekend!  Funny thing is our son used to be that way too!

BTW I used to love bump skiing, but I tore my ACL and meniscus two years ago (spring skiing) and the bumps just seem hard on the knees now!  Like the over fifty post!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor...



Classic!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2013)

dlague said:


> I am glad to see that I am in the majority here! My son suspected that I would be! Lots of great input and insight! So, I wasn't sayng that mountains are shutting down more difficult terrain in March, I was talking more about mid April to late April. In fact some resort close with good snow left! BTW, Jay Peak has kept Haynes open into May the last few years. We skied it on Mother's Day! I think resorts like Killington, Jay Peak, Stowe, Sunday River, Sugarloaf and the likes are good at keeping a variety open. I was talking to another friend of mine and their kids are also done for the season. What is that?
> 
> The trails that are available in spring are in his mind the easier trails, he is no ski god but loves hucking of things, tree skiing and the chutes at Jay. He also feels that too many ski areas close trials before there time is really up. Oh and he can ski the bumps but bump skiing is not his thing.
> 
> ...



If hucking is his thing, check out Wildcat in the spring. They are probably the most liberal about keeping their expert terrain open deep into the spring. And god knows Wildcat has plenty of rocks to huck.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the 3, 4 time a year skiers, the very casual / occasional skiers, pretty much tune out from skiing starting right about now. Especially once a few 50 degree + days hit in the suburbs.

For the rest of us, not yet! !!!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 12, 2013)

I was there on Mother's Day, sorry Mom. Come again this year, Tmcc71 and I have shared turns at Jay on their last days the last two seasons, it's a tradition I have no problem continuing, seemed more like Winter last year. Spring skiing is always bittersweet to me, I love the corn snow, and the warm temps, and the "scenery", but I know the end is near. I always lament getting into good enough ski shape to handle skiing corn all day, then poof, season over. I took part in Time For Tuckerman's "Slackfest" on Memorial Day Weekend a couple years ago, it was great. Skied Sluice the next day at Tuck's. It was a great way to spend the holiday weekend, camping, hiking, skiing. I can remember everyone at work discussing their holiday plans prior to the weekend. Camping, going to the beach, etc. I got a lot of confused looks when I said I planned on skiing over the weekend.


----------



## dmc (Mar 12, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I was there on Mother's Day, sorry Mom.



I've spent my fair share of Mom's Days at Tuckerman Ravine...  

She's cool with it..


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> I think the 3, 4 time a year skiers, the very casual / occasional skiers, pretty much tune out from skiing starting right about now. Especially once a few 50 degree + days hit in the suburbs.
> 
> For the rest of us, not yet! !!!


Over more or less for the rest of the family...I do want to get out again but spring activities will start to get in the way once the snow in the yard melts.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

It is much harder to get out in the spring, at least from here in Jersey. Daytrips aren't reasonable, so you have to take a whole weekend, and once you neglect the yardwork for a weekend or two, you're really fighting up uphill battle, especially in April.

Lame, I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

My season goes into high gear after the febuary vacationers go home. Sun slush and lunch on the veranda
:beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> It is much harder to get out in the spring, at least from here in Jersey. Daytrips aren't reasonable, so you have to take a whole weekend, and once you neglect the yardwork for a weekend or two, you're really fighting up uphill battle, especially in April.
> 
> Lame, I know, but it is what it is.



The days (daylight at least) are longer and little bits of yard work can be done after work on weekdays.  Anyways I'll fight that uphill battle to get more runs in.  January and February are Pocono months for me, March and April are travel time.  Will be doing the I-87 shuffle this weekend and then again most of April after returning from Utah.   The lawn will recover, it always does.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

4aprice said:


> The days (daylight at least) are longer and little bits of yard work can be done after work on weekdays. Anyways I'll fight that uphill battle to get more runs in. January and February are Pocono months for me, March and April are travel time. Will be doing the I-87 shuffle this weekend and then again most of April after returning from Utah. The lawn will recover, it always does.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




There's always a 1-2 week stretch in late April to early May when I have to mow my lawn 3 times a week.

I'm not saying it won't get done, or that I won't fight the battle too.  Just commenting that it is harder.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> There's always a 1-2 week stretch in late April to early May when I have to mow my lawn 3 times a week.
> 
> I'm not saying it won't get done, or that I won't fight the battle too.  Just commenting that it is harder.



No doubt SB.  I have an excuse to go to VT (daughter) and plan to use it this year.  I know there are years when the weather starts to break down here that its easy to put the boards away.  (last year for example)  This is not one of them for me.  Mowing is out of my mind right now.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm good usually up until the kids soccer games start on the weekends typically in late April. Then with both kids with games on Saturday and 1 kid also with a game on Sunday, logistically it gets VERY challenging


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2013)

Absolutely loooove spring skiing. I'm hoping my best days of the season are yet to come.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2013)

season is just starting for me.  cant wait for soft sunny bump days.  best time of the year hands down.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> It is much harder to get out in the spring, at least from here in Jersey. Daytrips aren't reasonable, so you have to take a whole weekend, and once you neglect the yardwork for a weekend or two, you're really fighting up uphill battle, especially in April.
> 
> Lame, I know, but it is what it is.



F*** the lawn!  Get dlague's kid to mow your lawn, he doesn't want to go at this point anyway.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm good usually up until the kids soccer games start on the weekends typically in late April. Then with both kids with games on Saturday and 1 kid also with a game on Sunday, logistically it gets VERY challenging



Honestly curious I'm not a parent so forgive my cluelessness: would the kids rather go skiing than to games? I would pull every trick in the book to just hit the slopes and blow off that crap. The snow will be gone soon. 

I would be a horrible parent.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2013)

Edd said:


> Honestly curious I'm not a parent so forgive my cluelessness: would the kids rather go skiing than to games? I would pull every trick in the book to just hit the slopes and blow off that crap. The snow will be gone soon.
> 
> I would be a horrible parent.



Parenting is hard and there are alot of times where it is best to go with the flow.  If the kid is into spring and warm weather sports you have to be supportive.  The other option I took and I'm lucky is to make skiing their end all, be all.  My wife will stop as soon as we get back from Utah (Easter), but my boy is 1st and foremost a skier and would go all year if he could.  You can't force kids to do anything.  My daughter pretty much gave up skiing for a while and we made other arrangements and let her.  Again I'm lucky she came back to it and is more into it then ever.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mister moose (Mar 12, 2013)

Is dinner over once dessert begins?  I mean, c'mon.  The roast beef is off the table.  The pop n serve rolls are all gone.  Why hang around for dessert?

Why indeed.

At Killington they will groom the last blue trail deep into mid April.  Wider skis help.  After that, you need good skills in the bumps, a love of inclined water skiing, a charcoal grill, and a few friends to enjoy it with.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

mister moose said:


> is dinner over once dessert begins?  I mean, c'mon.  The roast beef is off the table.  The pop n serve rolls are all gone.  Why hang around for dessert?
> 
> Why indeed.
> 
> At killington they will groom the last blue trail deep into mid april.  Wider skis help.  After that, you need good skills in the bumps, a love of inclined water skiing, a charcoal grill, and a few friends to enjoy it with.



lol


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2013)

Spring is the skiing we've been waiting for.

Too bad I didn't budget this year and now= broke.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 12, 2013)

I still want to go but it doesnt look good where I live. Basically our snow is gone but there is some left at the mountains. They may open on the weekend but it seems iffy.....


----------



## Abominable (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm looking forward to some spring skiing, but the webcam from Platty today vs Sunday is bumming me out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I'm looking forward to some spring skiing, but the webcam from Platty today vs Sunday is bumming me out.
> 
> View attachment 8240



I trying to not think about it..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2013)

Abominable said:


> I'm looking forward to some spring skiing, but *the webcam from Platty today vs Sunday is bumming me out.*



Holy bare spots!  Yikes.  Might not be making it up for Saint Platty's Day if this rain/warmth continues.  Hopefully they can get a few inches at the end of the week, but judging from that picture it may not be enough.  Bottom of Freefall looks awful.


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2013)

This rain will definitely kill some of the natural snow terrain....Freefall included.  The downside to not grooming and natural snow is that the base never gets hard and the warmer weather tends to kill those trails faster.  It's all good, there will be plenty to ski this weekend.  Don't forget...this was not a deep year despite the great conditions the last month.  Platty is only reporting 93" to date out of a reported average of 175.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 12, 2013)

dlague said:


> BTW I used to love bump skiing, but I tore my ACL and meniscus two years ago (spring skiing) and the bumps just seem hard on the knees now!  Like the over fifty post!


You my friend need to get yourself to the gym. My doctor who is treating me now for a blown ACL & meniscus says that you should be able to leg press twice your weight so if you're 200lbs. you should be able to leg press 400lbs. He is a skier & has had a blown ACL for several years but can ski anything because he keeps his legs in shape. We are both in our late fifties & he didn't have surgery even though he is a surgeon & doesn't recommend surgery for me either. I'm only 4 weeks post injury plus I have a broken ankle also so I'm not there yet but fully plan on being 100% by next season. I just got the cast off my leg 2 hrs. ago but still have to wear a moon boot & use crutches to keep weight off my ankle so I can't do leg presses yet. I have been doing all kinds of non weight bearing exercises for my knee.

I love spring skiing, think it's the best time of the season. I fully expect this to be an exceptional spring season because I won't be able to ski until next year. I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 12, 2013)

Spring skiing is the best!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

marcski said:


> This rain will definitely kill some of the natural snow terrain....Freefall included.  The downside to not grooming and natural snow is that the base never gets hard and the warmer weather tends to kill those trails faster.  It's all good, there will be plenty to ski this weekend.  Don't forget...this was not a deep year despite the great conditions the last month.  Platty is only reporting 93" to date out of a reported average of 175.



Their average is more like 30 inches right.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> You my friend need to get yourself to the gym. My doctor who is treating me now for a blown ACL & meniscus says that you should be able to leg press twice your weight so if you're 200lbs. you should be able to leg press 400lbs. He is a skier & has had a blown ACL for several years but can ski anything because he keeps his legs in shape. We are both in our late fifties & he didn't have surgery even though he is a surgeon & doesn't recommend surgery for me either. I'm only 4 weeks post injury plus I have a broken ankle also so I'm not there yet but fully plan on being 100% by next season. I just got the cast off my leg 2 hrs. ago but still have to wear a moon boot & use crutches to keep weight off my ankle so I can't do leg presses yet. I have been doing all kinds of non weight bearing exercises for my knee.
> 
> I love spring skiing, think it's the best time of the season. I fully expect this to be an exceptional spring season because I won't be able to ski until next year. I hope you all enjoy it.



Your doctors knee never gives out on him?  Are you going to take his advice and not fix it?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Edd said:


> Your doctors knee never gives out on him?  Are you going to take his advice and not fix it?


According to him it doesn't because he keeps his leg strong. At our age it doesn't make sense to have surgery. He's been a joint surgeon for over 30 years. If he tells me I don't need surgery I'll take his advice especially since he's in the same boat as me. If it doesn't work out I can always have surgery at a later date.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> According to him it doesn't because he keeps his leg strong. At our age it doesn't make sense to have surgery. He's been a joint surgeon for over 30 years. If he tells me I don't need surgery I'll take his advice especially since he's in the same boat as me. If it doesn't work out I can always have surgery at a later date.



Thurman Thomas played most of his NFL career without ACLs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Thurman Thomas played most of his NFL career without ACLs.



Didn't know about Thomas.  John Elway played his entire College and Pro career without an ACL in his left knee.  He trashed it in High School and back then it was considered a career ending injury, so he didn't get it repaired.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Thurman Thomas played most of his NFL career without ACLs.



There is definitely levels of torn ACLs. Big difference between McGahee and Thomas. Still amazing to think what Thomas would have been with surgeons abilities these days.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't know about Thomas.  John Elway played his entire College and Pro career without an ACL in his left knee.  He trashed it in High School and back then it was considered a career ending injury, so he didn't get it repaired.



Yeah, I used to see Elway at Copper all the time when I worked there.  He wasn't allowed to ski. He'd hang out and watch his family. That just blows....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, I used to see Elway at Copper all the time when I worked there.  He wasn't allowed to ski. He'd hang out and watch his family. That just blows....



Bledsoe had it in his Patriots contract that he couldn't ski.  I wouldn't be surprised if skiing was part of the reason why he retired as young as he did.  He could have hung on as a back up QB for a few more years if he wanted to.

I wonder if his custom skis are any good?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Bledsoe had it in his Patriots contract that he couldn't ski.  I wouldn't be surprised if skiing was part of the reason why he retired as young as he did.  He could have hung on as a back up QB for a few more years if he wanted to.
> 
> I wonder if his custom skis are any good?



Count me out as being a Bledsoe fan. Terrible pocket presence....terrible at reading defenses.....long delivery. They figured him out pretty quickly. On the bright side, we could have drafted Rick Mirer instead.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 12, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Count me out as being a Bledsoe fan. Terrible pocket presence....terrible at reading defenses.....long delivery. They figured him out pretty quickly. On the bright side, we could have drafted Rick Mirer instead.


Does Bledsoe like spring skiing?

:grin:


----------



## Angus (Mar 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Does Bledsoe like spring skiing?
> 
> :grin:



Friend has skied with Bledsoe and said he is very good and doesn't shy away from anything. said he was a lot of fun.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Count me out as being a Bledsoe fan. Terrible pocket presence....terrible at reading defenses.....long delivery. They figured him out pretty quickly. On the bright side, we could have drafted Rick Mirer instead.



Figured him out quickly?  That's kind of harsh.  He had a 6-7 year run where he was among the best QBs in the league, then had 1 more great year in Buf and another solid year in Dal.
http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/B/BledDr00.htm


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 13, 2013)

Spring is park time for me.  Since bumps are really not much fun on a board.  But it's great to hit big jumps without the threat of shattering your face on a boilerplate landing.  If the coverage is good, the woods are awesome in the spring.  I'll ride until its just not worth the 2+ hour drive anymore, then I switch to mountain biking.  I love when the two seasons overlap.  One year we started downhilling at Mt. Snow when we had to cross huge patches of snow in shady spots on the trails.  Definitely added a new element of difficulty to the trails!


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife is the Mom that was with her kids skiing Haynes!   She loves Mother's Day at Jay Peak!  My son is a ski instructor, skis twice per weekend between Christmas vacation up to the winter break that ends at the beginning of March, yet for him he is done!  Obviously we did not raise him right!

Well - yard work has to wait if it does not get done during the week!  A few of our favorite stops are Ragged for the pond skim, Bretton Woods - great deck for spring and Jay Peak every Easter!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2013)

I blew out my ACL when I was in my late 20's playing intramural hockey in grad school.  I had it repaired in my late 30's per doctor telling that he would be doing a knee replacment in a few years.  I wore a custom brace to ski and play hockey and even golf.  Knee would still pop out.  It would hurt like a bastard for a few minutes and then I was good to go again.  After the repair,  it is night and day.  It is still due to lack of cartilidge but as long as I move. No problems.  


Get it fixed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> You my friend need to get yourself to the gym.



My legs are fine - I bike 12 - 20 miles several times per week.  Along with an ACL replacement, 1/3 of my menicus was removed on the inner side of the leg that got repaired so I ski the bumps when I need to, ski them when I want to but I don't go looking for them as much any more!   But after a day of too much bump skiing or skiing glades that get bumped out - I feel it!  That is just the way it is and it really does not bother me!  There are plenty of ways to have fun skiing that do not involve moguls!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

My left ACL is partially torn, and I was told the same thing, strengthen it and you won't have any issues. Since then, I wrestled in college, played rugby for 6 years, and now ski and run without any real issue. Sometimes it bothers me, but I think that has more to do with my dislocated patella (twice) than the ACL.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> But it's great to hit big jumps without the threat of shattering your face on a boilerplate landing.



Sadly I ended my spring skiing a few years back this way.  Slower snow meant I got almost all the height but didn't get the distance and cased the big one at Waterville.  Phuque that hurt!  Bruised my heel, couldn't ski another run that day and couldn't ski the remaining month after that.  Should have stuck to the bumps.



dlague said:


> Saddleback & Crotched Mountain - 2/3/2013



Night skiing after a long a$$ drive?


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> F*** the lawn!  Get dlague's kid to mow your lawn, he doesn't want to go at this point anyway.



100% agree!  Actually - I really do not do much to mine until May - I try not to encourage grass growth!  That would be counter-skiing!  However, we will have another son in soccer which throws a wrench but hopefully only once per weekend!  Thankfully our our oldest at home son plays HS Lacrosse and games are during the week!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> F*** the lawn! Get dlague's kid to mow your lawn, he doesn't want to go at this point anyway.



I have the elves do mine.  I am leaving off the ethinicity of my elves though to be PC.


----------

